# November 2008 Prep Thread



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Alan, just starting this out for you. I imagine your busy today.

Finished (for the most part) the greenhouse today. This will be our first winter with an attached greenhouse off the breezeway. I would assume that since it's not really heated it's more of a season extender and thus won't be used to it's full capability until it comes to spring starts.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, my prep item I got today is more of a special gift to myself. I got one of those popcorn poppers you can pop corn on an open fire.  We also bought a grate for our fire pit and some seeds for early spring planting. There's a lot of trees down in our area due to a tornado that came through in May. A lot of oak, so we've been going out with the chainsaw and getting a pretty good woodpile going.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned 4 quarts of 15-bean/ham soup today. Dh says it looks like s.... in the jars but I'm sure it was taste fine!! That's 4 meals on the storage shelf.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

seedspreader, your greenhouse, how does it face and did you put any "heat sinks" in it??

My current prep endevers consist of getting more poultry off the feeding list and into jars on the shelf, got a date with some turkeys tomorrow.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Here it is in mid build. You can see a ton of pictures on my blog. Ethan is wearing his Power Rangers costume as this was taken right before we went trick or treating. It was given to us a few years ago and we've got use for both Noah and Ethan with it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

bee said:


> seedspreader, your greenhouse, how does it face and did you put any "heat sinks" in it??
> 
> My current prep endevers consist of getting more poultry off the feeding list and into jars on the shelf, got a date with some turkeys tomorrow.


Hi Bee, it faces south and the heat of the house will help it. I may put a couple of black barrels in filled with water and experiment with those. I am sure I have a lot to learn on optimizing it. I usually have excess heat (with the wood burner) and am thinking of putting a vent through the wall with a small fan and the ability to close the vent completely from inside the house. Right now I will be able to crack the door a bit and see what I can do that way. 

It should be a fun, interesting winter.

Oh, just wanted to add... I think we are going to move the rabbits in here for the winter also. Should be beneficial for both the rabbits and the green house... and we won't have to go far for fertilizer.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I bought Halloween candy at half price and got it vacuumed sealed before the sealer went bad. It is a new sealer and it started melting the part that you seal. Dang it anyway; now I've got to ask Santa for a new one for Christmas  I purchased extra packages of miscellaneous packets of gravy mixes, enchilada mixes, and spaghetti sauces mixes. They contain the seasonings that I will need if I run out of the stuff I usually use. I also picked up extra boullion as I use it to flavor my soups. If things get really bad, I expect to be making a lot of soup to feed a crowd of people.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

This evening I did a phone order to the sportsmans guide and ordered ammunition, a few gamma seals, and some other goodies.

I organized the collection of candles that I have been making, into clear tupperware totes. Now to take the seven coleman liquid fuel lanterns that I have been given, and make as many working lanterns from all of the parts there. I do need to get some more lantern mantles, for the project.. I do not want to be sitting here in the dark, when we loose power this winter during storms...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I upped my supply of barley, as I use lots in soup ad stew, but over the summer, I found a cold salad recipe using the barley that really put a dent in my supply. Oh well, at least it got rotated  . 
Also went to a local bulk foods store and bought some dry stuff to try, like buttermilk, eggs and cheese powder. The cheese powder looks alot like that orange stuff you get in boxed mac and cheese, so I tried it out with some macaroni, tastes exactly like it. Must admit, this would just be a luxury item fot the kids, as I like to make home made mac and cheese, and I am not thrilled with the sodium and coloring used in the powder. 
I got ten lbs multicolored lentils at the Middleeastern store for 59 a lb. I made some with onions and chicken stock and some celery, came out great. I plan to use it primarily for soup.. 
I have 20 heads of cabbage I grew in a mound in the garden for storage. I am hoping this works. I found an old book , "Stocking Up" that explained how to do this to get the cabbages to last through the winter.
We pressed and canned the last of the cider from our apples, and did a second pressing thanks to someone on HT for the tip. we are drinking the second pressing stuff, and canned the rest (I think they called it "ciderkin").
I rotated the canned goods (purchased, my home canned stuff is already done) on the basement shelves by date code.
Lastly, I bought a bulk bag of yarn, wool and cotton, at a garage sale. I plan to learn to knit so I can make socks or hats or other useful items for my family. Thats my goal for the month


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH is almost finished replacing the outside vents in the foundation with new tough plastic solar sensor things that are also rodent proof. Today is going to be to finish winterizing his almost antique truck and getting it put into a storage slip for over winter. About everything I do has to happen with me sitting, so I'm planning on finishing a handerchief quilt this winter that I began about ten years ago. We have a pile of change that needs to be rolled, and also have lots of magazines that have to be redistributed to the local nursing homes. Several boxes of old paper, newspapers need to be rolled for use as firestarter this winter. 

All the food and prep supplies are in place, just a matter of keeping these used and replaced as we proceed. At some point we're going to have to give in and have our bathroom tile replaced. We have the estimates, just a matter of deciding if it's yet a top priority or not due to the economy. We need new flooring in all of the house and have not yet decided to replace this. We used the money we had alloted for this project to buy a good used car instead. 

Decisions, decisions, some good, some bad, but so it goes.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got my all american canner the other day. Now I got figure out how to use it. I got a wood heater too. Husband needs to install. SO MUCH TO DO............


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

So here we are in November. The election hysteria is working itself to its quadri-annual peak, the economy is dithering over whether to grow, stay in recession, or sink into a sure enough depression. For myself I don't know for sure what it's going to do, but we're prepping like the bottom is going to fall out in the hopes of being pleasantly surprised if it does not.

We made a cannery run last week to bring up the grain stores some more in our continuing project of building the family grain holdings to a two year level. After the grain availability follies we've been through this year we want to have enough cushion that we can sit out the worst of any future ones if we have to.

Our garden is coming along nicely. I hope to plant some more of it today. Lost our squash to an unusually early frost, but that's gardening for you. The greenhouse rebuild is continuing.

Frankly it seems to me the national (global actually) atmosphere of uncertainty over... just about everything... is not showing much signs of starting to calm. Maybe after the elections things will start to settle somewhat, but then again it might just get worse too. I know Christmas with all of its attendant heavy expenses is fast approaching, but I would not allow my personal preps to thin out one iota until things start looking up. Christmas comes every year, but whether any one of us will be here for the next one may well depend on what we've done to personally prepare for whatever may be awaiting us in the future between now and then.

How's the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.



(this was merged in. - Angie)


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Angie, please merge with Alan's thread. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Seedspreader,

I should have looked first to see if anyone had started the month's thread yet. If Angie would be kind enough to merge mine into this one I'd appreciate it.

Yesterday was a busy one to be sure.

.....Alan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have it merged in. It went into it's chronological time frame.

Angie


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Went to the Miami-Dade gunshow yesterday. Picked up a nice home-defense item and acessories:viking:.


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Getting ready to process 120lbs of pumpkin in the canner. I need more jars first though.


----------



## cows50 (Jul 6, 2006)

SIL and I made 95 quarts of beefy vegetable soup this weekend. All ingrediants except for celery and spices were from the garden. Last weekend we made 130 quarts chicken booyah soup. Again chicken and vegetables all from home. Makes one feel good to several meals made ahead just easy to reheat. We have a 25 gallon cast iron pot we cook in incase you were wondering.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

whats chicken booyah soup?? Care to share your recipe??


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I was pretty busy this weekend with other things that had to be done, but I did get some candles made and did some work in my winter veggie bed. We love turnips for Thanksgiving and this year for the first time we will be eating greens I grew myself with plenty left to freeze. I have already harvested some spinach which was so yummy and I had enough to freeze as well. Oranges are being harvested around here and down south and I bought a bushel for $7, still sitting in the dining room waiting to be dealt with. I found someone on criagslist that was giving away pumpkins so my friend got as many as she could carry in her van and we shared them, 12 each. Some are pretty big, I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with them but they were FREE!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Picked another bushel of apples. Picked the greenhouse clean, added some compost and replanted. Still working on the aquaponics setup. Sad when a man doesn't even have time to go fishing.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We pulled almost everything out of the garden this weekend, fertilized (thanks to the rabbits and an old horse manure pile from the previous owners) and rototilled. We've still got a few tomatoes and jalapenos, but everything else is gone. Hubby also ran an electric wire to the chicken house so I can have a light out there. I was tired of stumbling around in the dark or trying to work by flashlight!

I bought a bag of potatoes on sale, intending to can them. When I opened the bag they were all green, really green! So I called the store to warn them, and the manager said they had pulled them all off the display and would give me a new bag the next time I was in.

In case anyone reading this doesn't know green potatoes are poisonous. When they turn green, they're producing a chemical called solanine, which is related to arsenic. Peeling them works if it's just a small green area, but if the whole potato is green, don't eat it!


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Stopped in the hardware store for reflector plates for the stove....
and found 000 buck shot at $3.99. Stocked up on some of that.
Then at the feed store I found ladies insulated coveralls on sale for $19.99 reg $59.99.

Shelly


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Bought some more 1/2 gallon mason jars for $9 a box (great for my pump-n-seal) Sealed some more dry kidneys, M&M's, Pancake mix, pasta and other things. Took some of my dehydrated tomatoes from the garden and made tomato powder, learned how to make soup with only dried veggies, tomato powder, bullion granules and spices (mix it in a thermos with boiling water and soup for lunch later in the day)

Bought a great big Fisher "Papa Bear" wood stove in October and found out it was too big for the space I set aside for it, sold it (doubled my money) Bought a new smaller wood stove and it is sitting on the porch waiting for me to install it :-(

Decided to till the garden under for next year, put mulch, compost, and dried grass collected all summer long on top and went to tilling... Decided to make the garden 30' wider. Started tilling the new ground and got my butt kicked in the second new row... Looked like a man on a mechanical bull tilling a garden. I got a shovel to investigate what rock or rocks were hiding in there, after an entire day of digging I had a pile of large flat rocks 4' high and 8' feet around in a pile... I learned later in the day that near the turn of the last century (late 1800's) there was a timber railroad in this area... Now I have to dig up the rock base from the railroad so I can have a bigger garden. Thanks to a blessing from God, I will now have a bigger garden, and a new rock stairway on the hillside going to my new Micro House we are building in the spring. God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Be careful of the pancake mix! It goes terribly bad, in a short time!

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/pancake.asp

It's much better to have the ingredients separate and to mix it as you need it.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually, Flour, Cornmeal, Buttermilk powder or any other dry ingredient left open for long periods (the pancake mix in the article referenced 2 years) is capable of getting mold spores. I don't plan to keep anything two years, everything is dated when it is vacuum sealed to keep out moisture.

Thanks for the link, but I'm not allergic to mold spores so I think I will be OK :typomat:




Mom_of_Four said:


> Be careful of the pancake mix! It goes terribly bad, in a short time!
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/pancake.asp
> 
> It's much better to have the ingredients separate and to mix it as you need it.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Sil Has A Pile Of Marine Timbers He Bought For Building A Dock. New Place Too Close To Locks, So He Told Me To Use Whatever I Need. 
So The Fellow Who Builds Tiki Huts And I Went Down There And He Got A 3 Ft. Piece He Needed And He Cut Some Boards For Me.

There Is 5 Feetwide Area From My Fireplace To The Back Door There. Other Side Of The Door Is A Closet.we Don't Use That Door So I Have Framed THE AREA W/MARINE TIMBERS FOR A Bed [with The Underneath Empty.] Which Just Fits Into That Square Space. 
It Has A Piece Of Plywood FOR A Top Then A Foam Mattress Cut To Fit. Child Designs On Sheet And Lion King Sleeping BaG Open For Cover. Then Toy Box, Toys, Tv Chair On Top Of That.
It Is The Younget Dgs Play/rest Area. 

Tiki Man Cut Me Another Round Of Logs, Which I Put In Place. Now I Have Twice The Storage Under There. No One Can Tell What It Is Either. It Turned Out So Neat This Time, I Would Like To Put The Toys In The Extra Vacant Space And Take A Nap There. It Is About 62" By 50".

When The Boys Get Here, They Put The Chair And Box On The Floor And Have A Great Time In That Space. Special For Them.
Mom

P.S. I TYPE IN CAPS DUE DISABILITIES. WISH THE SYSTEM WOULD LEAVE THEM ALONE! ALL CAPS LOOKS BETTER THAN THE ABOVE DOES.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Today I ordered the following:

Apple peeler/corer/slicer
4 buckets w/ mylar liners & a bucket opener
solar battery charger
another apple corer/slicer - the kind that looks like a tiny wagon wheel
cherry stoner

Got out the winter clothes, got them all washed and ready for cold weather to arrive. Packed away the hot summer clothes but kept out enough to last until it gets cold.

Put new wire on the front of the chicken coop and covered it with clear plastic. The chicks are old enough to go out there as long as I keep the heat lamp on at night. 

Picked up another chicken feeder and waterer. Now I can separate the full size chicks from the banties. 

I had a goat freshen yesterday so will be putting extra milk in the freezer in a few days.

Baked a loaf of bread, a pie, and a cake. 

It's been a very long day...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

This morning the wife and I took both of our children into the voting booth with us then explained to them what we were doing AND WHY as we cast our votes. This is one of the most important preps we can make and we make sure to do it with every election.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've always taken all four of mine into the booth for the same reason - to explain the privilege, responsibility and importance of voting. This time my older 3 don't have the day off school (private school) so only my youngest went with me. But we talked about it and he got his sticker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

We told the K. Major's principal last night that she'd be late for school (wife is SAC chair again this year) as we were taking her to the polling place with us and she said "Go for it. It'll be a learning experience." So we did. She was about an hour late or thereabouts.

.....Alan.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Put up 257 small square bales of hay for the goats and horse for this winter. Finally got the 2 - 80 Watt solar panels ordered as well as the charge controller and inverters. We finally received our stimulus check....Ordered new Sig Sauer 220 in 45 ACP at DD request as her new CCW. And ordered 2 hogs from the butcher/locker plant processed for 1st of December delivery. 1 for DW and I the other to be split between DD's for Christmas. That is it, I'm broke now. I'd rather spend it than have it taken away and given to someone else.
Oh Yeah, almost forgot, finally found somewhere I can buy K-1 kerosene in bulk. Stocked up on 10 gallons.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have spent the last few weeks building up my supply of weapons and ammo. Here is my list so far:

DPMS Panther .308
Ruger mini -30 7.62x39
Springfield XD compact .45 acp
Remington 870 12 Gauge
Winchester model 94 .44 mag
Sterling .380 acp

The Ruger is my MBR and I have 1.5k rounds for it. I am looking for a second XD so I have a pair of sidearms. After that, I think I will have a good basic assortment of arms for most situations.So far I have about 2k rounds for all the arms.

I have a gas mask and 3 filters (screw-on type). I used the U.S. military type but I really don't like them because you have to take the mask off to change the filter. It also takes several minutes to change both filters and I can't hold my breath that long. I have a good sized storage container filled with first aid supplies. I got the latest Merck manual and a few other good medical books. I also found this site for medical info: 

http://www.brooksidepress.org/

My main goal for November is to get a good PASGT helmet and Kevlar gear. It will also be time for me to get a trailer and start packing my gear.

:lonergr:


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Canned up 18 pints of pumpkins, roasted the seeds and made 2 loaves of pumpkin bread last night. getting things ready for the steer that is going down on Sat. I will can up all the hamburger, chunk beef for different meals this coming year and making corned beef. The only thing going in the freezer is steaks and ribs. Will make dog food from all the scraps and can that. A spanish friend wants the head and feet so no waist there. and i have 2 great danes (one is only 7 weeks old) but they will love the bones. I may have to freeze some of them for later treets. So i have a long weekend ahead. But it is so nice knowing where our food comes from. SO worth it. Vickie


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Vickie, did you use the small "pie pumpkins" when you canned it or did you process bigger pumpkins?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I was given 12 large pumpkins and them given 6 more, so I have been up to my elbows in pumpkins!

They are the large carving type and my mom swears they aren't good for pies I need "pie pumpkins" but I told her I am a surburban homesteader, very dumb about these things and if it's edible, takes to seasoning and I can can it, freeze it or dry it it's all fair game! In one day I ended up with 24 bags of frozen pumpkin, 12 jars of chunks, 6 loaves of pumpkin bread 2 gallons of dehydrated pumpkin and a huge bucket of roasted seeds. Not sure where mom got her info from, even though I had to use more spices and sugar to sweeten the pumpkin up than I normally use for the small pie pumpkins they worked just fine.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Every year when our kids get a Halloween pumpkin, I keep the scraped out innards for pumpkin pie (I freeze it) and I toast the seeds. I don't think I've ever bought a "pie pumpkin" and we've never grown them either. I don't know what the difference is, except size, but the big ones taste fine to me.

I've never canned any but I might try it this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Have winter on the mind...dragged out the wool comforter I was re-covering and got it done. Wild turquoise,lime green and purple paisley....should brighten up a dark winter night! Lucky for me my DH tolerates my love for bright colors being more a tan kind of fella!

Saving seeds as they are dry enough. Our Hickory King pkt. yielded half a 5 gal pail of corn seed for next year--that corn was 11 foot tall!!! The Greasy Grit beans went from 15 seeds to 4 oz...plus saved onion,lettuce,tomatoes,peppers,flowers,etc. As soon as the seed catalogs start rolling in will get next years orders in plus make a trip over to Baker Creek....seed heaven.

Finally put the canner away and froze the pumpkins/squash this year...but learn on HT I could can it if I did it in chunks so will file that info away for next years as I don't like to put all my eggs in one basket! Do have the generator for keeping the freezer going short-term but canning or drying makes me feel more secure!

DH has been busy outdoors hauling manure to the raised beds, mulching the orchard and finally figured out what was wrong with the light fixture in the storage room. Now I don't have to search with a flashlight anymore. Still not cool enough in there to store the 'taters--one problem with MO and the reason we are planning an root cellar project. Been clearing an area to build a small cabin back on one of our ponds so will use all those cedar logs. As usual,too much to do here on the farm....but 15 cord of wood stacked up so let the winter winds blow! DEE


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Seedspreader, I have every size, A full truck load. So far this year i have used the large ones, I have used both kinds over the years. i don't find anyone better then the other. I had 2 truck loads of watermelons and found the ones that don't sound hallow where way sweeter then the hallow sounding ones. I learned that this year. I made jelly, wine, pickles and dryed alot. the animal are still eating watermelon daily. It is so fun stocking up. Vickie


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Sooo much to do right now but all I seem to get done is baby steps. Stopped at the market and found boneless pork sirloin roast for 2.oo a lb-- right next to the bone in roasts at 1.98 lb; maybe I'm missing something but it was a "duh" moment for me. Canned 5 pints boneless pork chunks and did some things to get closer to butcher day for all these turkeys.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I drafted the kids: they are helping me insulate the roof of the potting shed/chicken house to be.

I used the pythagoreum theory to show them how to figure the length of the batting needed for the roof, and then we can use their school protractor to figure out the angle of the cut of the plywood.

With luck we will finish the insulation today. I was ALSO wanting to lay the plywood onto the grass today and paint it before it was hung but the weather is not cooperating. It is too cold to paint and there is a 90% chance of rain tomorrow.

The weather report says that Wednesday will be a better day for building. Maybe on Tuesday it will be warm enough to water-proof the floor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Friday we made a meat store run to fill the freezer a bit more. Next run I'll have to start vac-sealing it as we'll have enough that it won't get used fast enough before it wants to freezer burn.

Saturday we made a quick Sam's run. Mostly refrigerables for the freezer as well, but some shelf goods too. We're pretty tightly budgeted, but bit by bit we're slowly expanding the program. Still working on building that two year supply for the staple items that have the longest storage lives.

.....Alan.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

A different kind of prepping than what I've been doing - open enrollment time at work, so I've signed up for health insurance and short+long-term disability insurance. Because you just never know when something might happen.

Too bad it won't take effect until Jan 1.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I made the last firearm purchase to complete my list. I also have about 2k of assorted ammo. At this point I think my basics (food, clothing, shelter) are all set. I am working on my last two major items. I will be picking up a helmet and kevlar sometime this month. Next month I will be looking for a cargo van or box truck to get it out of here. If everything stays according to plan, I will be ready to roll about mid January.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

* Spent about 2 hours digging sweet potatoes at the CSA - exercise and food procurement. Also got some carrots and turnips.
* Dehydrated apples, canned apples, froze kale
* Cleaned and organized one shelf of the freezer
* Tried a new recipe - BBQ sauce in the crockpot

I am on a kick of figuring out and using what is in the upstairs freezer, so it can be restocked. I was able to use up a bag of chard and a bag of tomatoes in our lasagna last night. 

The rest of this week will probably be spent cleaning the house and winterizing.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

MoGrrrl said:


> * Spent about 2 hours digging sweet potatoes at the CSA - exercise and food procurement.



Excuse my asking...what is the CSA?

Thanks


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

CSA = Community Supported Agriculture. We "subscribe" to a farm. Instead of getting a delivery or pickup from our farm, our CSA is a "pick your own" operation. So we pay $200/year and the farm plants and tends the vegetables. 

We have a key to the gate and can go during daylight to pick vegetables, April - November. The farmer estimates we should get about 500 lbs a year.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

My big thing this month is seeing an optometrist (done) and getting new glasses -- my first pair of bifocals. I'll be ordering those next week, Lord willing. 

Also, I picked up a couple of bottles of lice shampoo -- something I don't want to be caught without, after dealing with an infestation a couple of weeks ago. 

Tomorrow we'll be hitting the sale at the local restaurant supply store, and then Friday and Saturday we'll be making a big batch of piccalilli (vegetable relish, very good!); a crock of sauerkraut; another crock of corned beef; and canning some meat. 

Kathleen


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

So far this month we're mostly been doing firewood. We have some downed trees is the far back yard, and DH has been cutting them up and I've been helping carry the pieces up the hill and stacking them after he splits them. I've also been learning how to use our new woodstove and rearranging the house so that the room with the woodstove is the Everything Room and the rest of the house is only used for inessential stuff or sleeping (where there are tons of blankets, so it doesn't matter as much if it's cold). 

Yesterday I got my first reinforcement that it's working, too. I've got the thermostat set at 45 during the day, 50 at night (because the stove will go out overnight and I don't want the house to get <i>too</i> cold, and 55 for all day Saturday (because we're Sabbath-observant, so I can't make a new fire Saturday morning, but I don't want us to spend the day miserable). The heating bill just came in, and I've cut it in half from what it was last year, more than that from the year before that. December and January will be the real test, fo course, but at least I feel like I'm off to a good start.

Oh, and we now have a trailer for our VW bug, which is nice for securing preps, and is something of a prep in and of itself, IMO.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

People used to leave one good-sized chunk of wood in, to smoulder. TWO sticks will burn each other out, but, one chunk of wood will aften leave you with a coal that you can light from. At least in our fireplace, it works.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> My big thing this month is seeing an optometrist (done) and getting new glasses -- my first pair of bifocals. I'll be ordering those next week, Lord willing.


You might not have seen it, but there's a thread on Countryside Families about the online glasses place called ZenniOptical.com. I ordered some new glasses from them 10 days ago and haven't gotten them yet. But they got great reviews from the people who have used them. They offer glasses from $8 to $20. If you need special lenses like bifocals, it will be more. But I just ordered a pair of frameless, progressive lens glasses with anti-scratch and anti-reflective coating for about $60 delivered. The cheapest I could find at the optician's at Walmart was $200 for metal frames and plain lenses.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been taking it easy for the last couple days. Tonight I rearranged some of the canned goods and am dehydrating some fruit. I'm hoping to use up and restock the freezer. I am finding that we put more garden veggies in there than we can use in a year. I'd rather use the freezer for meats and cheeses.

I picked up a copy of Back To Basics (3rd / current edition) at Half Price Books. Cost me $5 after my $5 remainder of a gift certificate.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

the biggie this weekend is securing a couple of ricks of wood we paid 45.00 a rick we picked up. It was 70.00 delivered.
yesterday we picked up a bunch of garden seed at the coop. I will store these in some canning jars.
The biggest prep is tomorrow I am getting my bum shoulder fixed. The rehab will be a toughie but at the end of the day I am getting my shoulder fixed! Yea.

Today my dh caulked lots of windows and rearranged some storage. All together, a good week for us.

thanks 

ar


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Vac packed 15 more pounds of baking soda, 12 more pounds baking powder. 25 pounds of steel ground oats.
we canned 9 more pints apple butter and 27 more qts apple sauce.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Today I canned 10 quarts of deer chunks in broth and 4 quarts chicken soup, also got all my ironing caught up! Yay! Tomorrow I will be dehydrating the deer jerky I've had marinating for the last two days. This is my first attempt at doing jerky. The venison is from a 15 point buck my son-in-law killed last week. A real good prep, don't you think?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. And here I was thinking I'd be doing great if I just finished moving out of the trailer and into the apartment! Y'all have been busy!

I _did_ accomplish something this week, though. Stanb999 came by and identified the unknown in my little garden, as well as teaching me how to care for my trees and grapevines this winter. He even showed me a wild rose bush I didn't know I had! I'll be harvesting what hips are left from her, then moving her out of the grape arbor to a spot more protected from the dog.

Stan also showed me a nightshade plant in with my grapes. I'm very glad he did! That bad boy is coming out of there and being destroyed. I want my grandkids to be able to pick fruit out back and eat it without worrying that they might get the "never wake up berries" by mistake. 

Once my garden is mulched over, I am basically done until spring. I can start seed shopping and stocking up on materials to terrace out the yard and make it more user friendly. 

Inside prep will be a whole 'nother story. We're starting our food storage from scratch, so I am waaaaay behind. And with one local grocer going out of business, my options for shopping have gone way down. Time to get creative, I think.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Ailsaek, I'm with you about your trailer. We have a little utility trailer that in its first life was a Datsun pick-up bed. The last two years, we've taken the shell off our full size pickup truck and using the truck and trailer, I get enough oak scraps from an Amish owned sawmill to heat the house 3 weeks with each load. Last year I got a late start and only brought home 3 loads. I have already gotten 6 loads and have a little wood cut from our woods as well. Now, I'm trying to figure out how to build "stock racks" to fit it so when I haul the goats, I don't have to clean out a poopy truck bed.


----------



## awayfrmitall (Apr 7, 2008)

What I did was to attempt again to make bread (first few times they turned out like bricks) from my store of whole wheat. Kids helped grind it using our "backto basics mill, which by the way, I don't recommend anyone to buy...

It turned out great and I finally got a few nice loaves that held a nice rise:









The next thing I did was to actually organize everything on shelves that I picked up from Sears. I have my inventory sheet but was struggling in finding what I wanted when I needed it:

This first photo is from the doorway: 









The next shelf inside: 









And the backside of the inside shelf:









That was my day of prepping. It actually feels good to get so much accomplished.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

awayfromitall - I'm impressed..!!

Angie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures, awayfrmitall! Looks like you've got lots of extra room for more stuff, too.

I love seeing people's preps, although I understand why most people don't post pics of theirs.

And congrats on the bread! Even after all the loaves I've made I still get some that turn out like bricks. I made english muffins this last week that ended up chicken feed....


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Awayfromitall, I'm always curious about what people are canning. Can I ask what's in those canning jars on the bottom shelf? A great looking pantry, and what a lot of hard work! 

The bread looks so good. I've only done bread in the breadmaker, but want to attempt to knead it and bake in the oven. You've inspired me to try it this week. But if it's a flop, I'll just not mention it again. (grin)


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

awayfrmitall said:


> What I did was to attempt again to make bread (first few times they turned out like bricks) from my store of whole wheat. Kids helped grind it using our "backto basics mill, which by the way, I don't recommend anyone to buy...


I have been looking at grain mills. Would you share why you wouldnt recommend this one?

anette


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Finally finished turning this year's tomato harvest into sauce. Also started on making jams for the us and for the family's Christmas baskets. Fall is really flying by this year.

Put a set of quail eggs in the incubator and gave the brooder and pens a cleaning. Spending some time working on the aquaponics setup in the basement. The tank is stocked with fish with a filter in place instead of the grow beds. Worked on the new timer for the bed pump a bit this weekend between everything else. 

Greens have sprouted in the greenhouse and in the indoor planters. The new planter with the solar powered lights is working out well. Tried an experiment with lettuce and kale. The ones in under the solar lights are slightly larger and are darker green in color. Not alot of space in the planter for more than 2-3 plants. Figure if this works out, I'll hang a few lights in the greenhouse to run off the small PV panel.

No venison yet. Gun season opened on Saturday. I usually only hunt with a bow but might make an exception this year if the freezer is still empty come December.


----------



## awayfrmitall (Apr 7, 2008)

kully said:


> Awayfromitall, I'm always curious about what people are canning. Can I ask what's in those canning jars on the bottom shelf?


Those jars are my first adventure into canning meats (Chicken & Beef) in the pressure canner and Apple Pie Filling using the water bath method...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

The sweet potato harvest for this year. Dug them a little over two weeks ago. We ate the first last Sunday with supper. Would have been still more, but lost a number of big roots to mice or something. Next year I'll dig them earlier to see if I can avoid that.

.....Alan.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh pretty taters AT. We added another box of canning jars to the collection for next year's garden -- I hope not to run out this year. Went on a major shopping trip and added another 180 cans of veggies to the stock pile and some jello. We now have a years supply of veggies and they are all date sorted. 

Used the noodle maker for the first time ever last night and WOW it was fun and DS really enjoyed helping. They are hanging to try and will be packaged tonight to use next week for Turkey and Noodles. Now just to find a receipe for that.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had something eating our sweet potatoes this year too. I'm guessing voles. They did major damage. Next year I'm putting a few mouse traps in under the sweet potato vines. Usually our sweet potatoes are stored rather than canned but I had to can the damaged ones. We've grown sweet potatoes for many years and this is only the second time this has happened. They are usually a bullet proof crop that you start, plant, admire its growth, harvest, store, enjoy eating, use a couple to start next year's crop so you can start all over again.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It's been a very long and productive day. I brought home a brand new wood stove that will replace the old one on Friday. DS will install the new one for me and the old one will take up residency at his new home (new to him the house is an old "fixer upper")

I picked up a new pitch fork that has been desperately needed.

This was the first time I went to buy preps and discovered the stuff I wanted was MIA from the shelves. I'll start a new thread on that subject... 

Picked up a new shop vac.

Discovered a new baby goat this morning! A total surprise that is always welcome.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

> The sweet potato harvest for this year. Dug them a little over two weeks ago. We ate the first last Sunday with supper. Would have been still more, but lost a number of big roots to mice or something. Next year I'll dig them earlier to see if I can avoid that.
> 
> .....Alan


Alan,

What variety are those?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Georgia Jets and Beauregards.

.....Alan.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I had a nice surprise at the grocery store this week. They have canning jars and lids in all sizes back in stock. The prices are horrendous so I'm still looking for used jars but its nice to know the option to buy new is once again available. I have a lot of chicken in the freezer to can and will go ahead now that jars are available.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Ann, I always look for canning jars at yard sales , too. I bought about 30 last week for $1.50. I used to pass up the mayo jars , as I have lots of them, but with so many companies going to plastic now, I decided from now on , I'll get them too. They are so good to store dehydrated food in. I just picked the last of my peppers and dehydrated them last night. 



We heat with natural gas and I got my bill today. -----$210----It was $42 last month. So I called the gas company . They said they'd send someone out to read the meter again and check for a leak. Our water system has been out digging all new water lines for the last two weeks and they may have caused a leak. 

But it caused me to get my lazy self up with a caulking gun and plug up some holes that needed to be stopped up. I also covered up my window ac unit with plastic. That'll have to do until I can get my boys to get it out and store it for the winter.


----------



## awayfrmitall (Apr 7, 2008)

anettemartinrn said:


> I have been looking at grain mills. Would you share why you wouldnt recommend this one?
> 
> anette


Sorry just saw this... I wouldn't recommend it because it takes forever to get 3 or 4 cups... 

I can't remember where I saw someone that did a reveiw on different mills but everyone either recommended spending just a bit more for the family grain mill or if possible the country grain mill.

Don't get me wrong... it does fine for wheat... it just wouldn't be my first choice. When I bought it I was impatient and it was the only mill I could find in the Seattle area that I could go buy locally. 

I intend to replace it and keep it as a back up. I just have to get the fund together for the Country Living Mill which would be my first choice.


----------



## awayfrmitall (Apr 7, 2008)

I sealed up into smaller packages a 15lb bag of drink mix and 25lb bag of dried apples with my ex-mom-in-law then she went home w/ her half. I did get another 25lb box of rice, 25lb of white sugar, 15lbs of white flour & 3-28oz bags of potato pearls (instant mash potato suff). 

Also got some more canned goods a few days ago that I actually found on a good sale the other week. I went back for more this past weekend and the price jumped from 50 cents per can that I paid for mixed fruit cocktail to 69 cents (in one week!). Needless to say I didn't get anymore of that. 

I know that some are saying that the prices of groceries is going down along w/ fuel but I am just not seeing it... everything here appears to keep going up.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Made another run a couple days ago and picked up 100 lbs of pinto beans. The price of them has gotten so high that this will be the last I buy. I'll plant some of them next spring and grow a two year supply.

Got 6 stalks of celery for .59 each. They are scheduled to go in the dehydrator in the morning. 

Picked up 6 big fluffy bath towels on clearance sale. They were only $4.99 and they are beach towel size and very thick. 

Canned soups were on sale for .39 a can, a price I haven't seen for a long time so I picked up a couple cases of various types.

DS talked me out of my 5 gallon jug of cooking oil this evening so I guess I'll replace it on my next trip. It needed to be rotated anyway so it's probably a good thing he needed it. He's bringing a fried turkey over for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I harvested Chantrelles from my woods and dried them in the dehydrator tonight. Been trying to get them harvested regularly now that I know what they are, lol! Went through the shelves in the kitchen to sort and organize them - making my list of things I need to restock. Went to Costco earlier this month and spent about $300 stocking up on flour, cat food, cat litter, detergent, hot chocolate mix, coffee, vitamins, etc. Wanted to buy another big bottle of cinnamon there, but only got about half the amount for the same money as I did last time.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Manygoatsandmore you can save on that cat litter. Just shred all that junk mail you get daily. The first week i used half paper and cat litter. second week i used 3/4 paper and 1/4 cat litter. 3rd week just paper. i have been using this for year. i use it around plant for compost. I don't use around food plants but the other plant seem to like it. Vickie


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

A puppy! I finally succumbed and went up to the pound after hearinga rumor about a Dobie puppy. She is about seven months old and she is sweet. She SOUNDS big and ugly. Of course, now the most often heard word in the house is "NO" but that will pass. She goes everywhere with me, loves to ride  . I hope she will be able to come in the main part of the house soon (potty training still). Oh, and I ordered a hog. It will be ready to put in the freezer next weekend. I am looking for another freezer and a new generator. Thought we were done with cutting wood but it has been so cold already we ordered another load of logs which came today. There's this weekend and next, won't get them all done but if we can get 5-10 cord cut that should get us through the winter.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

As always, I have been lurking more than posting. Finally got all my canning done, harvested about 15 buckets of potatoes. Got the beef processed and the stewing hens processed also. Went on a spending spree this week to pick up all the holiday food on sale. Did a great job cleaning and organizing the basement, made an area with a recycled cabinet to try wine and beer making next year. Have been spending alot of time cleaning and organizing (thank god that is free) the house. And my favorite shopping at home for things I need and have forgotten I have. Absolutely loved Awayfrmitall's pantry shelves, saw you live in far north, north Idaho, would that be up Hwy 95 or Hwy 57. I live off Hwy 2 just in North Idaho. Curious as to where your shopping, prices can be pretty high around here unless you hit the sales just right. Have you got any snow yet?
Toni


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Tab-we have what we think is an ACD/dobe mix. We blame the goofy behavior on the dobe genetics, they can be silly things. They truly are wonderful dogs too, sounds like a great match!

We bought about 80 lbs of potatoes in the last couple weeks, and I have been trying to can up the ones that look "iffy". Unfortunately, the safety plug on the pressure canner keeps failing. Rather than sitting tight in its hole, it is wobbly. And I didn't pop it out with high pressure, so it shouldn't be broke. The rubber looks a little brittle, so I ordered a new one. If that fixes it, I am buying a couple sets of replacement parts for the canner. I had some parts, but they are as old as the canner is and won't help me when things fail.

Kayleigh


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

awayfrmitall said:


> Sorry just saw this... I wouldn't recommend it because it takes forever to get 3 or 4 cups...
> 
> I can't remember where I saw someone that did a reveiw on different mills but everyone either recommended spending just a bit more for the family grain mill or if possible the country grain mill.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I never grind more than a cup or 2 at a time anyway, so that wouldnt bother me. I thought it might be more of a performance issue.

anette


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I really belive the lord wants my store to be around for a while. As some of you know i opened an old time mercantile and fabric store in Corydon In. Any way i carry bulk spices, teas, candy and some wheat and beans now and was checking on ordering more food item for my store. I really think i need grain mills and the such but cant afford them. I called the local supplier and she told me that she would put any grain mills and supplies i need ( except food items) in my store on consignment. What a blessing. She will be getting all my food orders. So my list is long and the store will be stocked. God is good.This may not be my personal preping up but it may help others in their preping efforts. Vickie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bulk spices?

Vickie, do you have cumin and turmeric? I was thinking of sending away from them, because I can only get them in small containers here.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

picked up a 5lb bag of organic baby carrots at SAMS club and canned them, so I added 9 pints to the pantry.


----------

